# White with a couple of red feathers X white with a couple of black feathers



## Ukphil (Jun 16, 2021)

Hi all, I'm really new to pigeons morphs and need help. I need know what I'll get if I breed white with a couple of red feathers to a white with a couple of black featherd roller. All help is much appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Ukphil (Jun 16, 2021)

Ukphil said:


> Hi all, I'm really new to pigeons morphs and need help. I need know what I'll get if I breed white with a couple of red feathers to a white with a couple of black featherd roller. All help is much appreciated
> 
> Thanks


And if anyone know a website or book with good information on genetics / morphs of pigeons please post address


----------



## Ukphil (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, you are going to get the same colors of both pigeons white with black and white with red


----------

